# Cool Edit Pro 2.1 - Probleme mit der Aufnahme



## Cooledit (15. März 2010)

Hi erstmal,

ich hab ein problem mit der aufnahme von meiner stimme..... also das problem besteht darin das die aufnahme die ich über ein Interface (TASCAM US-144 MK II) aufgenommen habe sich nachdem ich die aufnahme gestoppt habe verschiebt (es hört sich an wie z.B. eine halbe sekunde später als mein playback)...

allerdings fängt meine stimme im richtigen moment an aber nach ein paar wörtern verschiebt sich alles...

ich habe gesehen das diese frage schon mal wo gestellt wurde aber so wie es dort besrieben wird klappt es nicht

ich danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------

